# Woodworking in America



## dycmark (Sep 9, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone is going to Woodworking in America in Kansas City Mo. on the 25th to 27th. I really don't know how this happened but it seems the stars aligned and I am going to be able to make it there this year. 

If anyone is on the fence I am probably going to arrive Friday and stay thru Sunday, I will be flying in and unless I can stay right close to the event (which I am guessing is likely not possible this late in the game) I will be renting a cat because I will be making a client visit on Monday in Republic Mo. (it then becomes a business trip ).

I would certainly be up for splitting a room if someone is on the fence about going. I wont be attending any of the seminars, just the marketplace and a couple Meetups


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2015)

I didn't know they rented "cats"....
I could loan you mine for free....but I think the wife would frown upon that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 10, 2015)

I wasn't aware of this event. I fly to, or drive through, KC a couple times a year visiting family, could have coordinated with this event had I known. Maybe next year.... is it in KC every year, or does it move around?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 10, 2015)

Dang, I'm going to be in Kansas City but two weeks later than that.


----------



## dycmark (Sep 10, 2015)

darn.. I wasn't really sure I could get there but this week everything kinda fell together and now I can slip in a client call and makes it that much easier to justify it in my head.

It moves around. It was in Raleigh Durham last time if I recall. there is a great lineup for the classes but I don't think I will be doing any of that at this point. It looks like I am officially booking today and staying right at the venue so it will be easy. I will still rent a car, but I might be waiting until Sunday and run back to the airport since there are shuttles all over the place and I will be at the venue. not yet.


----------



## dycmark (Sep 10, 2015)

I brought this up last year and anticipated going but was surprised no one knew about it then either, I guess I will make it a point to bring up these kind of events here. I travel enough that i keep my eye on this sorta thing. 

The list of instructors/presenters is impressive to say the least. the site is http://www.woodworkinginamerica.com/index.php


MARC ADAMS
KEVIN DRAKE
PATRICK EDWARDS
TOM FIDGEN
MEGAN FITZPATRICK
JAMES HAMILTON
MARK HARRELL
DONNA HILL
DAVE JESKE
NICK LIEURANCE
PHIL LOWE
DAVID MARKS
SCOTT MEEK
JEFF MILLER
WILL NEPTUNE
DENEB PUCHALSKI
FREDDY ROMAN
CHRISTOPHER SCHWARZ
ALF SHARP
MIKE SIEMSEN
JARROD STONE DAHL
VIC TESOLIN
ROY UNDERHILL


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2015)

I would like to go just to see Roy Underhill.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dycmark (Sep 10, 2015)

@Kevin 

I am flying up from Dallas to KS. I am at my Aunt's for a bunch of family stuff and when I checked Spirit is cheap out of DFW for the hop, so I decided why not. Maybe you should consider it.


----------



## dycmark (Sep 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I didn't know they rented "cats"....



They rent ANYTHING these days. the real questions is can you afford it. Cats is a funny one. Some people would PAY YOU to take theirs (and possibly extend the return date past its "useful life") and others would want $100k a day. Crazy how much disparity the cat market has these days.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 10, 2015)

dycmark said:


> They rent ANYTHING these days. the real questions is can you afford it. Cats is a funny one. Some people would PAY YOU to take theirs (and possibly extend the return date past its "useful life") and others would want $100k a day. Crazy how much disparity the cat market has these days.



But what I want to know is what is the cat to dog exchange rate these days????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2015)

From what I've heard it's a great event to go to, they have incredible presenters every year. It's certainly on my Bucket List. Tony


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2015)

It would be hard to find any better line up of speakers. Enjoy yourself.
Graybeard


----------



## dycmark (Sep 14, 2015)

Just a note, If anyone comes across this before the event and feels like they want to come, reach out to me via this thread or a PM, I will keep an eye on it. I am going and do have a room, If money for the room is an issue but you would really like to check it out don't worry about it. Send me a PM message here with a phone number and I will reach out to you. 

Keep in mind that the market place is really inexpensive at $10 at the door (i think) but classes are much more expensive, but understandably since it is the who's who of highly respected and very well known artisans. I do believe ther are demos going on in the marketplace too, but this is my 1st rodeo. 

Mark


----------



## Sprung (Sep 19, 2015)

WIA is definitely on my bucket list. There's going to be some awesome presenters and classes. Some year I hope to attend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

